# Freeze Dried Herbs



## Zagut (Jun 11, 2015)

Basil was on the shopping list the other day.

The Basil's I'm growing aren't far along enough to harvest and I like to keep dried on hand for convenience.

In the produce section they had Freeze Dried Basil. They also had other herbs but Basil caught my eye.


It looked a little greener then the dried and the label insinuated just add water and you've got fresh.  

Yeah, yeah. Every minute and all that. 

It wasn't cheap @ $3.99 for .28oz. But I bought it anyway to give it a try.

Nothing ventured, Nothing gained. 

It's a German product and I'm interested if anyone has experience with freeze dried herbs?

Did I fall for the hype? 

It will be awhile before I try it as I want to use up the dried I have before open this container.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 11, 2015)

I've never had freeze-dried basil but in my experience, dried basil is nowhere near similar to fresh and I wouldn't use it in a recipe that calls for fresh. I don't think freeze drying would preserve the flavor any better. However, I've used dried basil in an herb and spice mix for pan-fried fish and we enjoyed that. 

To preserve fresh basil for later use, I whiz it up with some water in the blender and freeze the mixture in ice cube trays. Then I use it in soups, stews and sauces. It tastes just like fresh.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 11, 2015)

I've not had FD basil, but I have had FD chives, which are much better and fresher tasting than just plain dried chives, which have no flavor.  Hopefully your FD basil turns out good.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 11, 2015)

Zagut, just like Dawg, I've had success with the dried chives. Love them and use them often. Be sure to let us know how the basil is, please.


----------



## RPCookin (Jun 12, 2015)

The same brand as in the photo also has freeze dried cilantro, but again it lacks the "nose" that you get with fresh.  We had it when we lived on the island because you couldn't get fresh cilantro down there, and it's one of my favorite herbs.  Salsa isn't salsa without cilantro.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 12, 2015)

Zagut said:


> Basil was on the shopping list the other day.
> 
> The Basil's I'm growing aren't far along enough to harvest and I like to keep dried on hand for convenience.
> 
> ...


 


Dawgluver said:


> I've not had FD basil, but I have had FD chives, which are much better and fresher tasting than just plain dried chives, which have no flavor. Hopefully your FD basil turns out good.


 FIRST off I HATE dried basil!! It has no flavor to me. For me it was always fresh or nothing. Then I found that same brand FD as your picture and gave it a try. I still like fresh best but this isn't to bad in a pinch. It looks greener and after it is soaked it doesn't taste to bad. I also use the FD chives. I like to soak the chives and then add to sour cream to use on baked potatoes.


I also like this brand frozen herbs.


----------



## dcSaute (Jun 12, 2015)

our market always has live basil - either hydroponic or in soil or both.

spring I buy the soil potted type, plunk it in the garden - we've got plenty through frost...

winter I buy thee hydroponic - a few drops of liquid plant food now and then in a big vase and I've had it do fine November through March.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 12, 2015)

I've actually dug up in the fall, potted, brought inside, and overwintered basil from my garden, even though it's an annual.  Looked ratty as all get-out by the time my basil seeds came up in the summer, but it got us through.  I've also dug up a chunk of chives and some thyme and brought them inside to overwinter.  They didn't fare quite as well but worked in a pinch.


----------



## creative (Jun 12, 2015)

I think freeze drying is a superior processing method to just drying the item.   Think of the difference between instant coffee powder (dried) and freeze dried coffee granules.

The fact that the colour of the basil is retained gives some indication that the freeze drying is having less of a detrimental/impoverished impact on the herb rather than purchasing the dried basil.


----------



## Zagut (Jun 13, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> The same brand as in the photo also has freeze dried cilantro, but again it lacks the "nose" that you get with fresh. We had it when we lived on the island because you couldn't get fresh cilantro down there, and it's one of my favorite herbs. Salsa isn't salsa without cilantro.


 
That may be so but I'm one of those odd people who thinks it tastes like soap. I used to grow a ton of it until I realized I didn't care for it and had better use for my limited garden space.

I tried to like it. I really did. 





msmofet said:


> FIRST off I HATE dried basil!! It has no flavor to me. For me it was always fresh or nothing. Then I found that same brand FD as your picture and gave it a try. I still like fresh best but this isn't to bad in a pinch. It looks greener and after it is soaked it doesn't taste to bad. I also use the FD chives. I like to soak the chives and then add to sour cream to use on baked potatoes.I also like this brand frozen herbs.


 
Hate is such a powerful word and emotion. 

Glad to hear you didn't find this Freeze Dried alternative to fresh "not bad". It gives me hope I didn't fall for the advertising hype. 



Dawgluver said:


> I've actually dug up in the fall, potted, brought inside, and overwintered basil from my garden, even though it's an annual. Looked ratty as all get-out by the time my basil seeds came up in the summer, but it got us through. I've also dug up a chunk of chives and some thyme and brought them inside to overwinter. They didn't fare quite as well but worked in a pinch.


 
Now that just seems like too much work for me.  I'm more then happy to plant in the Spring and harvest herbs when Ma nature tell me they are ready. Having to baby them over winter is more then I care to deal with.



creative said:


> I think freeze drying is a superior processing method to just drying the item. Think of the difference between instant coffee powder (dried) and freeze dried coffee granules.
> 
> The fact that the colour of the basil is retained gives some indication that the freeze drying is having less of a detrimental/impoverished impact on the herb rather than purchasing the dried basil.


 

That's my thinking also Creative. Though it might be more expensive I sure hope the process of freeze drying preserves the fresh better then simply drying. It is much faster at displacing the moisture and the color of the end result looks promising.


Only time will tell.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 13, 2015)

Zagut said:


> That may be so but I'm one of those odd people who thinks it tastes like soap...



SO and I are the same way.  Raw cilantro tastes like soap.  So salsa without cilantro is just fine with me.  After all, salsa is just Spanish for sauce.

I do find cilantro loses its soapiness when cooked.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 13, 2015)

Zagut said:


> That may be so but I'm one of those odd people who thinks it tastes like soap. I used to grow a ton of it until I realized I didn't care for it and had better use for my limited garden space.
> 
> I tried to like it. I really did.


 
 It's okay. It's genetic 



> Glad to hear you didn't find this Freeze Dried alternative to fresh "not bad". It gives me hope I didn't fall for the advertising hype.  ...
> 
> That's my thinking also Creative. Though it might be more expensive I sure hope the process of freeze drying preserves the fresh better then simply drying. It is much faster at displacing the moisture and the color of the end result looks promising.
> 
> Only time will tell.



I hate to be a wet blanket, but as a Master Gardener who created a presentation on preserving fresh herbs, I was curious about this and did some research. I found a textbook on food manufacturing that had a section on freeze-dried herbs. It said the color is preserved better by this process but the essential oils that provide flavor and aroma are lost. I'd be interested to know what you think when you try it.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 16, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> I've never had freeze-dried basil but in my experience, dried basil is nowhere near similar to fresh and I wouldn't use it in a recipe that calls for fresh. I don't think freeze drying would preserve the flavor any better. However, I've used dried basil in an herb and spice mix for pan-fried fish and we enjoyed that.
> 
> *To preserve fresh basil for later use, I whiz it up with some water in the blender and freeze the mixture in ice cube trays. Then I use it in soups, stews and sauces. It tastes just like fresh.*



Great idea GG! 

Along with MsM, I also like the little frozen cubes of Dorot herbs.  http://www.dorot.co.il/?CategoryID=27The cubes are tiny and I think I'll save the plastic container they come in to use your trick.


----------

